

Japan's incredible shrinking building - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21406927

======
ansible
I'd like to have seen more details about how they're actually doing this.

------
drucken
More detail: [http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2013/01/08/news/razing-
skys...](http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2013/01/08/news/razing-skyscrapers-
from-the-inside/)

